

IBM denies PRISM link - jjgreen
http://asmarterplanet.com/blog/2014/03/open-letter-data.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ASmarterPlanet+%28A+Smarter+Planet%29

======
dmfdmf
> Governments must act to restore trust. IBM believes governments should take
> the following actions:

He forgot the fourth and most important bullet: The US government should stop
violating the 4th Amendment with dragnet surveillance programs and data
collection without warrant, reasonable suspicion or cause.

